# 1  3.0

## vak

.
      1,       ,       -  . 

  ,  , 1  3.0  .

  ..      .   :       
          2 .2015 (         2  2015
27.07.15     ,      .   "    -2 "           ,        . 

         ?   4- ...          
   ,        , ..    1      2- ,     3- .

    ,     ,           1

----------

> .
>       1,       ,       -  . 
> 
>   ,  , 1  3.0  .
> 
>   ..      .   :       
>           2 .2015 (         2  2015
> 27.07.15     ,      .   "    -2 "           ,        . 
> 
> ...


    ?      .             .   4- ,    27 ?

----------


## vak

1)   27.07,       ...,    3   .
2)   -      ,    ,    .
  ,          ,  -      -        .  , 30.04.2015    ,  15.04.2015      =10000.
             ,      15.04.15,      10000
             ,  ,       ...   ,    .
        (27.07.2015)          -   . ,             (          ) -  .

----------

> 1)   27.07,       ...,    3   .
> 2)   -      ,    ,    .
>   ,          ,  -      -        .  , 30.04.2015    ,  15.04.2015      =10000.
>              ,      15.04.15,      10000
>              ,  ,       ...   ,    .
>         (27.07.2015)          -   . ,             (          ) -  .


   ,       ?  ,            .      .    .

----------

> ,       ?


-   .

----------


## vak

,      , -  90 ...    ,              .
    ,              ,       ,       

 ,           ? 
    15.04.2015     -   .
   (    ,    )  30.11.2015    -               .
    "       " -   -  ,

----------

/  ?        ?

----------


## vak

> /  ?        ?


" " -    -    ?
,    "  "        .              . 
       - .

----------

> .


 .     ,      1.






> 


    ?     -    .   ,   .

----------


## vak

> -    .   ,   .


, ,   1   (       ) ?
,  ,       1      . 
      (  )
15.04.2015      , 15.04.2015   123     100000,       5000    10000,      .    123         2  2015
15.06.2015  .
15.07.2015    "    -2"       123  15.04.2015        150000,       7500   15000.        .        30.11.2015
 :         1    ?

ps    **   -      ,   ,    .     .    ...

----------

...  



> 15.06.2015  .


, 



> .


     ,    90/2.
     4 .

----------

> ,    90/2.


+100500

----------


## vak

> ,    90/2.
>      4 .


    ? 
1)   :  - 2500 (    )   90.2 - ,       ?
2)  ,      5000 . ?  ,           ,        . 

"     4 ...."-    ?    - 20 ,  .     -  ?     -2    ?  -    ?       170  180 ? -

----------

> 90.2 - ,       ?


76.   .      41   " "    .




> ?


      ?       .     1  - .




> -2    ?


    ?

----------


## vak

-2       ,    " .  333  15.07.2015"

     ,            /   333 ( ,    ,    ? )        180  5000 (       170     )                           
     -   ,     ?

----------

(  "")




> -2


 .        .    ,    . 



> 


    ,    ,   .

----------


## vak

> .


  :
 -   2  2015      (     )            
 - ,  4-  2015      -     ,    .
,    :        2- :
1)      170  180       .         
2)                    (   -     2 ). 
- 2- ,       ?

----------

> 


  ?              .

----------


## vak

> ?              .


  ?            (   -       )         ,       ?
  (    )            ,   ,         ?

----------

.         ,        ,   /.




> 


 ?     



> ,

----------

